

The Trap of Small Thinking - iambateman
http://iambateman.com/trap-of-small-thinking/

======
iambateman
I feel like so many times the startup community acts like the biggest problems
left to solve are social games or entertainment apps when there are huge areas
of opportunity no one has touched.

</rant>

